# Are both Ginga monosteel?



## Ruso (Jan 11, 2017)

Basically subj. Are both stainless and carbon Gingas mono-steel blades?


----------



## malexthekid (Jan 11, 2017)

Ruso said:


> Basically subj. Are both stainless and carbon Gingas mono-steel blades?



Short answer to a short question... yes


----------



## JBroida (Jan 11, 2017)

yup... they only work in zen-ko knives (monosteel)


----------



## Ruso (Jan 11, 2017)

Tnx!


----------

